# HD 6850M GDDR3 vs HD 6770M



## Blacky92 (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe vor mir einen Laptop zu kaufen auf dem ich auch dann und wann etwas zocken kann.
Vor allem online games wie League of Legends und ähnliches, allerdings auch battlefield 3.
ich habe nur ein recht enges Budget für einen Gamerlaptop (eig. zu klein) von 600- max 650euro.
habe eines von acer und eins von hp gefunden
das acee hat eine hd 6850m mit gddr3 und das hp eine 6770m ist allerdings auch deutlich teurer.
ist die hd 6850 mit dem gddr3 der 6770 deutlich unterlegen oder nicht?
hättet ihr noch andere vorschläge?
hier die links:
acer: geizhals.de/701006
hp:   geizhals.de/691943

danke schonmal für alle antworten

ps: ich weiß das schon nen thread mit "gaming notebook um die 600€" gibt aber mir gehts hier eog. speziell um die grakas deshalb neues thema...


----------



## JonnyDee (25. Januar 2012)

Also die Karten sind was Leistung angeht zu 95% fast gleich

die 6770m 2048MB Speicher DDR5 400 Pixelpiplines
die 6850m 1024MB Speicher DDR3 800 Pixelpiplines

sind noch 2-3 andere unterschiede was die Taktraten angeht aber dennoch ist die 6770m besser weil DDR5 und 2048MB, auch was die 3D Werte in spierlen angeht ist die 6770m meist besser wenn auch nur gering aber besser.

Ich würde dir zur 6770m raten auch wenn das Book teuer ist, musst halt fürt dich abschätzen. Kannst auch nochmal schauen ob de nen paar Books findest mit der 6770m und dann muust wissen was de willst, Multimedia schnickschnack oder Grafik und CPU Leistung...


In deiner Preisangabe findet man nichts was bessere Leistung bringen könnte.... Mit den beiden Karten bist am maximum....

MfG
da 
Jonny


----------



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

JonnyDee schrieb:


> Also die Karten sind was Leistung angeht zu 95% fast gleich
> 
> die 6770m 2048MB Speicher DDR5 400 Pixelpiplines
> die 6850m 1024MB Speicher *DDR3* 800 Pixelpiplines  (Fast richtig gibt sie auch mit ddr5.....)
> ...


 

also generell nehmen sich die beide nicht sehr viel, kannst es dir selber hier zamklicken Karten im Vergleich und welche Spiele!

oder guckst du hier 

Verbaut ist die 6770m eher bei HP-NB un das im Preissegment 800€ aufwärts, die 6850m bekommste bei Acer schon für 599€, musst du selber für dich abwägen!


----------



## Blacky92 (25. Januar 2012)

also auf multimedia kann ich gut verzichten.
kartenlesen und ähnlichen spaß hab ich an meinem tower 
mir gehts wirklich bloß um die leistung

achso gleich mal noch ne frage, wie sehr belaste ich eig die cpu mit diesem "power dingens" von intel was die cpu selbst übertaktet oder so?


----------



## JonnyDee (25. Januar 2012)

@ Muetze

ja das mit DDR 5 ist mir klar aber bei seinen beiden Books von Geizhals ist es DDR3 (6850m)


----------



## Blacky92 (26. Januar 2012)

Also ich denke in anbetracht der Tatsache das ich für den acer 549 und den hp 666 bezahlen würde werde ich den acer nehmen... die 2-5% leistung... naja was solls 
wie ist das eig. mit dem power ding von intel ist das ne software oder nen knopf oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen ? hab mich schon jahre nicht mehr mit intel beschäftigt da die einfach zu teuer waren
sind die 96°C für ne cpu nicht schon bedenklich (den wert hab ich aus ner rezension)
wie kann ich die laptop temp senken die notebookkühler bringen nix oder? also so 2K oder so... is mir bissl wenig...


----------



## Muetze (26. Januar 2012)

Blacky92 schrieb:


> sind die 96°C für ne cpu nicht schon bedenklich (den wert hab ich aus ner rezension)
> wie kann ich die laptop temp senken die notebookkühler bringen nix oder? also so 2K oder so... is mir bissl wenig...



Rezzension nicht ganz geleßen? 

in dem Fall taktet sich die CPU auf 1,6GHz runter um die temp zu drosseln, da notebooks generell Wschwache CPU's verbauen sind höhere Temps möglich, aber nich vörderlich, allerdings wird da dann notfalls der Laptop ausgehen, bevor was schaden nimmt. 96°C sind aber echt bedenklich, allerdings wer seine Lüftungschlitze zuhält 

Was du mit letzten Satz mitteilen möchtest versteh ich ned so wirklich..... Was meinst du mit 2000?^^ MHz?^^ Senken kannst du temps mit undervolting oder taktsenkungen was bei Notebooks aber nur mit Einschränkungen möglich ist.


----------



## Blacky92 (26. Januar 2012)

2k heißt 2 kelvin... so werden temp änderungen doch angegeben... meines wissens nach 
anscheinend ist das book aber vollkommen von der bildfläche verschwunden....
wenns doch jmd. noch orgendwo sieht bitte posten.
bringen notebookkühler was?


----------



## Muetze (26. Januar 2012)

> bringen notebookkühler was?


ja aber ansich bringen sie nur Lärmbelästigung....

Acer Aspire 7750G-2458G64Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de  allerdings mit 8GB RAM so nebnbei erwähnt und größerer Platte
Acer Aspire 7750G-2454G50Mnkk HD7670 bei notebooksbilliger.de

*hüstl*

also k ist generell mal in der Onlinesprache die Abkürzung für 000 2kk =2 000 000 
°K ist wieder was anderes und bedeutet  Grad Kelvin bzw K wenn Kelvin als Unterschied sein soll 

*Kluscheißermode off*


----------



## Blacky92 (26. Januar 2012)

hab ein ähnliches gefunden... auch mit der 6850m aber gleich statt 549€,  599€...
sind gleich mal 50€ mehr-.-
die hd 7670 is laut test deutlich schlechter als die 6850 sind glaube ich bei deinem 20 oder 30 plätze unterschied...

ps: deshalb kleines k weil ich mitm handy schreib das dauert sonst ewig ^^


----------



## Muetze (26. Januar 2012)

habich ne 7670 dawischt, sry dann habich mich verleßen, wollte eigendlich ne 6770 dawischen


----------



## Blacky92 (27. Januar 2012)

soo, das hier wirds nun werden Acer Aspire 7750G-2454G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850, USB 2.0, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.RK002.047) | Geizhals Deutschland
wird nächste woche in 2 facher ausführung bestellt (eins für mich und eins für meine freundin)
wisst ihr obs schwer ist bei nem laptop ram nachzurüsten?


----------



## Muetze (27. Januar 2012)

teils sitze der unten teils unter der tastatur  sieht man im zweifelsfall erst wenns in den Händen liegt!


----------



## Blacky92 (27. Januar 2012)

Mist... und wenn mans auf macht ist die garantie dahin oder?
also abgesehen davon das man nicht weiß wo der ram sitzt kann man den einfach reinstecken und fertig ist wie bei nem desktop pc?


----------



## Muetze (27. Januar 2012)

Arbeitsspeicher Tausch / RAM Speicher wechseln - unter Tastatur (Notebook / Laptop) - YouTube

Nicht verzagen Youtube fragen  wenn ich mich richtig entsinne gilt bei RAM das gleiche wie bei HDD sprich garantie darf nicht erlischen!


----------



## Blacky92 (27. Januar 2012)

Mhhh, ob die vom Kundenservice von Acer das auch so sehen? 
Naja ich denke die 4Gb sollten erstmal reichen.
Danke für eure Hilfe Leute, echt Klasse!


----------



## Muetze (27. Januar 2012)

Blacky92 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh, ob die vom Kundenservice von Acer das auch so sehen?
> Naja ich denke die 4Gb sollten erstmal reichen.
> Danke für eure Hilfe Leute, echt Klasse!



Festplatten tausch auch wenn als laie wird über die garantie abgedeckt... Wieso nicht auch ram muss ich nachher mal nachschauen....


----------

